# Tommorrow is my Mammo day



## Marie5656 (Dec 28, 2017)

*Well, time for my annual mammogram tomorrow.  I can't wait (said no woman ever). 

*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2017)

LOL...good luck with it...I've got to admit I've never had an uncomfortable one.. it's not the funnest thing to do but it's nice to get that letter in the post a week later saying all is clear... please God may it always remain so  !


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 28, 2017)

Wonder if the TV & refrigerator discussion will drift over here.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 28, 2017)

*
Actually it has only become most uncomforable for me in recent years because of my bad shoulder, making it hard to lift my arm up to grab the bar.  It usually goes well.  
I go every year, at doctor request, but when I see her next month I am going to ask if I can go every other year.  I read somewhere that annual exams are not as needed if there is no personal or family history.  But then again, it is only about 15 minutes out of my year.  I can deal.
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2017)

Good luck with your mammogram Marie.  I haven't had one in several years, I don't get a lot of preventative testing annually anymore, and I have no personal or family history for breast cancer.


----------



## IKE (Dec 28, 2017)

Mama hasn't had a routine breast or gynecologist exam in at least five years and it bothers / worries me but I can't get her to go.......she says that it's uncomfortable and embarrassing, which I'm sure it is.

Although it didn't help to change her mind, I explained to her that I don't get a big kick out having a finger stuck up my rear for my yearly prostate exam either but I do it.


----------



## jujube (Dec 28, 2017)

They have some new methods that are less uncomfortable but, of course, Medicare only wants to pay for the standard mam-o-CRAM.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 28, 2017)

For you ladies who say they have no personal or family history of breast cancer.....neither did I. A breast cancer diagnosis was the very last thing I ever expected,yet there I was,at age 65,with exactly that. I know I have mentioned this before,but I had not had a mammo in 5 years as we had no insurance after we retired. I was very fortunate that the cancer was still very small,and according to my surgeon, would not likely have been visible a year earlier. But what if....? I should add too,that there are many women in my family-my maternal grandmother lived to 91,my mom to 71,my oldest sister is 77,next sister is 69 and youngest sister is 62. No breast cancer-or cancr of any kind,in them or any of my family. So you just never know.


----------



## jujube (Dec 28, 2017)

My daughter decided to have breast-augmentation surgery at the age of 35.  A mammogram was required first, so she went to have one.  An abnormality was detected and it was carcinoma.  Luckily, everything was caught in time and 12 years later, she is still doing well.

I shudder every time I think about what might have happened if she had waited until the "normal" age to have her first mammo.  There is no history on either side of the family for breast cancer.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 28, 2017)

I had no family history until one sister, then another sister, and then myself out of 6 girls. Because my two older sisters had breast cancer mine was caught early. I did have a mastectomy but no chemo or radiation. That was 9 yrs ago.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2017)

Nine girls in my wife’s family, and she was the chosen one to have breast cancer. Over 6 years ago and so far so good. She just had her mammo.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2017)

*So, I made it through another one..  Weather was rotten.  Fishtailed all the way home.  The only bad part came when she said she needed a "better" side view of my left one. SO she had me take my arm, reach across the machine and grab onto the right side of the machine.  Yes, the arm I broke and the one that still does not have great mobility.  First time I had to do that.*


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 19, 2018)

*Haven't had one in about 25 yrs.*



Marie5656 said:


> *Well, time for my annual mammogram tomorrow.  I can't wait (said no woman ever).
> 
> *View attachment 46661 View attachment 46662



I take supplements for about 25 yrs and one in particular claims MAY prevent cancer(s) and one is B.C.  I had 2 mamms in my very early 50's and am 79 and no more for me.  I take many supps and feel comfortable with my decision.

The ones I did have left me with fear due to cloudy calcifications..I've studied this issue for years.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 8, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck with your mammogram Marie.  I haven't had one in several years, I don't get a lot of preventative testing annually anymore, and I have no personal or family history for breast cancer.



I realize you may have changed your mind by now and started getting the mammogram but when you were not getting it, did your insurance company bug you about getting one? I haven't had one in about two years and don't plan on having another one. Today, I got a letter from my insurance company stating their records  show that I was due a mammogram and they would be calling me soon to help me schedule one. It should be our choice if we want one or not without them bothering us about it. Has this happened with you?


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 8, 2018)

I'll make my comment on this...I've had Medicare for 13 yrs and NEVER once bugged by them to get a mamm.  This decision is between the patient and doctor and not the insurance company...some grit.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 8, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I'll make my comment on this...I've had Medicare for 13 yrs and NEVER once bugged by them to get a mamm.  This decision is between the patient and doctor and not the insurance company...some grit.



That's exactly the way I feel and I appreciate you giving your opinion about this! Thanks!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I realize you may have changed your mind by now and started getting the mammogram but when you were not getting it, did your insurance company bug you about getting one? I haven't had one in about two years and don't plan on having another one. Today, I got a letter from my insurance company stating their records  show that I was due a mammogram and they would be calling me soon to help me schedule one. It should be our choice if we want one or not without them bothering us about it. Has this happened with you?



Yes, I don't go to the doctors often and I've had Kaiser insurance for decades.  Whenever I did voluntarily schedule a doctors visit for bloodwork, glucose, etc....they hounded me about mammograms, paps, flue shots, etc.  If they didn't hound me in person, I got phone call reminders or reminders in the mail.

  I absolutely agree with your that it should be _our _choice alone, and I resent being bothered by them about these preventative tests.  I guess when I don't get them, they don't make any money...not sure.  If they get too pushy about anything, I stand my ground and tell them that I'll have those tests or shots when/if I'm ready.  I think a lot of folks are bullied by their doctors into taking things or doing things they don't want to do.

After my last mammo in 2015, I did have a weird sensation in one of my breasts recently for two days, got a reminder notice in the mail that same day, and just for the heck of it scheduled an appointment on August 1st, results have come back negative, don't plan on getting another one..  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ermittent-Vibration-Sensations-in-Your-Breast


----------



## terry123 (Aug 8, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> That's exactly the way I feel and I appreciate you giving your opinion about this! Thanks!!!


Me too!!  I don't do the annual stuff anymore.  The doc does an exam and as long as that's okay, no more is needed.  The only reminder I get from Humana is on their website when I log in to see if they paid a claim correctly. They will have little reminders of things I might want to have done. I just close them out. As long as me and the doctor are satisfied with my care, I don't care what they recommend.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 8, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes, I don't go to the doctors often and I've had Kaiser insurance for decades.  Whenever I did voluntarily schedule a doctors visit for bloodwork, glucose, etc....they hounded me about mammograms, paps, flue shots, etc.  If they didn't hound me in person, I got phone call reminders or reminders in the mail.
> 
> I absolutely agree with your that it should be _our _choice alone, and I resent being bothered by them about these preventative tests.  I guess when I don't get them, they don't make any money...not sure.  If they get too pushy about anything, I stand my ground and tell them that I'll have those tests or shots when/if I'm ready.  I think a lot of folks are bullied by their doctors into taking things or doing things they don't want to do.
> 
> After my last mammo in 2015, I did have a weird sensation in one of my breasts recently for two days, got a reminder notice in the mail that same day, and just for the heck of it scheduled an appointment on August 1st, results have come back negative, don't plan on getting another one..  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ermittent-Vibration-Sensations-in-Your-Breast



I don't blame you. If they mess with me and try to bug me to death about one, I'll just block their calls with my telemarketer blocking device and it won't even ring then. It's my body and it should be my decision. My doctor has advised me and now it's up to me whether I take his advice or not because I'm the one that has to deal with it all. Thank you for your response!


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 8, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Me too!!  I don't do the annual stuff anymore.  The doc does an exam and as long as that's okay, no more is needed.  The only reminder I get from Humana is on their website when I log in to see if they paid a claim correctly. They will have little reminders of things I might want to have done. I just close them out. As long as me and the doctor are satisfied with my care, I don't care what they recommend.



This company thinks they're going to call me but if they get through, it won't be but one time and I won't answer then.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> It's my body and it should be my decision. My doctor has advised me and now it's up to me whether I take his advice or not because I'm the one that has to deal with it all.



Exactly, well said!


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 8, 2018)

You think the insurance companies are concerned about  your breasts?  Doc and pharma and insurance bottom lines is $$$$...profits.

I keep mine healthy with daily small dosing of iodine.  Doing this for years.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2018)

Mammograms are free in this country.... we 50-70's  get a reminder every 3 years to have a test..we choose to or not.. it costs us nothing!! I have mine done every 3 years.. but  again like some of you I have no history of BC in my family, so I was wondering if I'd be safe enough to stop with the mamos'...

Jaminhealth , how do you know Iodine keeps your breast tissue healthy?


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 8, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Mammograms are free in this country.... we 50-70's  get a reminder every 3 years to have a test..we choose to or not.. it costs us nothing!! I have mine done every 3 years.. but  again like some of you I have no history of BC in my family, so I was wondering if I'd be safe enough to stop with the mamos'...
> 
> Jaminhealth , how do you know Iodine keeps your breast tissue healthy?



This is just ONE site about Iodine and Breast health...there are more.

https://www.globalhealingcenter.com...-and-breast-health-6-things-you-need-to-know/

https://kathleenbarnes.com/iodine-and-breast-health/

When I've missed iodine dosing, even most days I do 1 drop of my Iosol in 1/4 glass spring water, my breasts would pain and get tender.   So I KNOW....

None of my family had B.C. and none of the ladies ever had mamms...they did not do them back then.  She lived to 91.  

I have to kind of chuckle when you say, free, as you do all pay hefty taxes and your country is SMALL in population compared to the U.S.  We do not have social medicine and I don't know if it's feasible...lots have gone on about this issue.  Pharma is a huge money industry.  

I don't advise anyone but those mamms sure don't feel like the right thing to be doing.  Crushing our breasts.   jam


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2018)

Mammograms and other preventative screenings have been free for me since the Affordable Care Act, and now with Medicare.  Before then they were only a $5 copay.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 8, 2018)

Nothing is Free, someone pays...one way or another.   Medicare is probably the cheapest medical insurance out there and I pay $134 month but I don't run to doctors for much...I'm so much my own doctor.   With Medicare I have copays and if I owe too much for whatever service, the doctors/etc. get payments.  I've learned to work the system.  And there are systems...


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 8, 2018)

This is the Iodine I've been taking for years...most days NOW 1 drop in 1/4 glass of spring water.  I was taking 2-3 drops for a while and then have backed down, I do eat some seafoods.    I first learned about this Iosol from Dr. David Williams.  I've never changed brands.

https://www.iherb.com/pr/TPCS-Iosol-Formula-II-1-fl-oz-30-ml/4785


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 9, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> You think the insurance companies are concerned about  your breasts?  Doc and pharma and insurance bottom lines is $$$$...profits.
> 
> I keep mine healthy with daily small dosing of iodine.  Doing this for years.



No, not really. I was just curious if other insurance companies made a pest of themselves too by butting in where they don't belong. It's all about MONEY!!! They're afraid they're going to have to spend more than they collect.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> This is just ONE site about Iodine and Breast health...there are more.
> 
> https://www.globalhealingcenter.com...-and-breast-health-6-things-you-need-to-know/
> 
> ...



Thanks for those links Jaminhealth.... kind of you... but when I say our health service is free..it's free at point of contact. We don't need to take out hefty insurance policies nor pay at time of treatment...and that goes for everyone including those who've never worked a day in their lives and always relied on benefits having never paid a penny tax......and of course children ... Everyone is entitled to the same treatment... !!


----------



## Elsie (Aug 9, 2018)

Have any of you ladies had a mammogram done by a "vicious" Xray tech?   I discovered by accident a lump at the top of my left breast, so of course doc had me have a mammogram.  Well that tech had my left breast so deeply shoved against the machine I ended up with my chest bruised all around the breast.  Doc looked a little shocked when he saw it and made some comment about it & I said, "She really loves here job." lol  Lumpectomy in '2008 & all is fine since.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 9, 2018)

Elsie said:


> Have any of you ladies had a mammogram done by a "vicious" Xray tech?   I discovered by accident a lump at the top of my left breast, so of course doc had me have a mammogram.  Well that tech had my left breast so deeply shoved against the machine I ended up with my chest bruised all around the breast.  Doc looked a little shocked when he saw it and made some comment about it & I said, "She really loves here job." lol  Lumpectomy in '2008 & all is fine since.



Mamm and the iron machines are barbaric.

There are thermography tests but I believe out of pocket unless one has other types of coverage.  I trust what I do and no smashing these breasts.   There is even info out there that these tests could cause the cells to spread.  I did 2 in my life and no more, and I'm 80.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 9, 2018)

I know what you are saying, but you pay for it in taxes etc.  Nothing is free, even air is costly.

Again it maybe can be easier to maintain in a country much smaller than the U.S. with headed toward 400 million.  And so much U.S. money goes into guns and wars....another sore topic in my bones.

I would guess too social doctors are all paid the same type salaries.  

Different systems for sure.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 9, 2018)

Elsie said:


> Have any of you ladies had a mammogram done by a "vicious" Xray tech?   I discovered by accident a lump at the top of my left breast, so of course doc had me have a mammogram.  Well that tech had my left breast so deeply shoved against the machine I ended up with my chest bruised all around the breast.  Doc looked a little shocked when he saw it and made some comment about it & I said, "She really loves here job." lol  Lumpectomy in '2008 & all is fine since.



I had to go for my mammogram just last week, the tech was very caring, but, it wasn't a pleasant experience, especially having a lot to lift, angle and manipulate all kinds of ways to get the pictures just to the way they feel will give optimum results.  Every step of the way, the tech apologized and asked if the pressure was too much whether I winced or not.  I was just so happy when it was over with.  

I don't plan to have another if I can avoid it.  This time around my doctors didn't force it on me, but, the did keep reminding me that I was past due to have one done, so after putting them off for nearly two years, I just decided to get it out of the way.  I had the 3d one done, not sure it really made all that much difference, but, I got my results back and all was clear.  Something B class, (not the exact word), which was mostly fatty tissue.


----------



## Elsie (Aug 9, 2018)

jaminhealth, I thought for sure the hard mammogram pressure on my small grape sized cancer lump surly would 'break' it and it would spread. 

Doc said no, your cancer (any cancer) wouldn't work like that.  hmm?   Yes, mammos ARE barbaric.   No more for me either. (age 82)


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 9, 2018)

Elsie said:


> jaminhealth, I thought for sure the hard mammogram pressure on my small grape sized cancer lump surly would 'break' it and it would spread.
> 
> Doc said no, your cancer (any cancer) wouldn't work like that.  hmm?   Yes, mammos ARE barbaric.   No more for me either. (age 82)



My neighbor who is now 91, and she finally stopped getting them at about 86 after she got to know me...wishes she had quit years sooner.  Docs would keep doing them as long as they are in control of you and one let's them be in control.

So much fear instilled in our beings.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 11, 2018)

I haven't had a mammo in 3 years (I'm 71). My doctor said they aren't necessary after a certain age....hmmmm


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 11, 2018)

I have not had one since very early 50's and I'm 80.  What I do I believe works in my body.  Don't need that iron machine crushing my breasts.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 11, 2018)

*
My insurance covers mine in full every year, because it is preventative.   I just have to add this picture, but when I think of the name Booby Trap, the last thing I think of is a board game.

*


----------



## AprilT (Aug 11, 2018)

The one I had before this last one I believe I was like 55 or could have been 53 ir 56 I really don't remember, it was either done in NC or FL and since I couldn't remember, I just went with last one was more than 9 years ago when I went for the new one as it was just to much work trying to remember exactly where to try and obtain the old results to get for this new person to do the testing.  I set an alarm to remind me to listen for the alarm to take my medicines from the pill box and still I forget to take them on time.

Also, I'm looking at the paperwork and I don't know where I got the letter B from when describing my test results, no one should ever rely on my memory for anything especially to take their meds or other important things.  The test results were patter 2, I guess I was on the right track though, you know

A = 1
B = *2*
C = 3
D = 4

We are pleased inform you that your recent mammogram shows no sign of cancer.
My results were - Scattered fibroglandular densities pattern 2

PS, I turned 60 this year, not waiting till 70+++ years to make this the last one I have.  :bonvoyage:MAMMOS!


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 11, 2018)

My reports from the only two I  had                                                talked about calcifications...that's when I stopped taking calcium supplements.  I count on magnesium for joint health and good veggies/greens and some dairy for calcium.  And D3 and K2


----------



## connect1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Had my first one over a year ago and I'm still in pain at times.
The specialist I had to go see about it said I'd probably get the same every time.
My Dr. tries to push another on me and I say no.
Such a shame they haven't come up with a less damaging way to do it.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 13, 2018)

There is thermography.   I have not done them as I feel my breasts are good.

My daughter who is 53 says her MD keeps bugging her to get mamm and my daughter keeps telling her NO.  she started doing them in her 40's...wants no more.

And who                                is to say this squishing of the breasts isn't causing cells to spread.


----------

